# Trapperman.com get hacked?????



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Avoid that BS and spend some time in the Strictly Trapping area. I could really care less to follow hot chickys trapping muskrats and what the latest gossip out of NAFA is.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

BigWhiskey said:


> I don't go on Trapperman as much as I used to, however I think its the best trapping forum out there, just based on the archives alone. I agree you have to sift through all the BS, but there is still plenty of knowledge to be gained. I learned more about canine trapping there than probably anywhere else. I think this is a great site, I really like the community feel that this site has, but there is not a whole lot of how to. Luckily we can enjoy them all, as its not like you have to pick one or the other. American trap talk is also a good site.


 
How too can a body really use? we all know that 90% 0f K-9 trapping is done around a dirt hole.bed your trap solid, put somrthing in the hole, and see what happens. aint a whole lot of studyen to do. and water trappen is even easier.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

gilgetter said:


> How too can a body really use? we all know that 90% 0f K-9 trapping is done around a dirt hole.bed your trap solid, put somrthing in the hole, and see what happens. aint a whole lot of studyen to do. and water trappen is even easier.


That reasoning is why 90% of the fur is caught by 10% of the trappers.:tdo12:

Griff


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

griffondog said:


> That reasoning is why 90% of the fur is caught by 10% of the trappers.:tdo12:
> 
> Griff


If I told you the sky was blue, you would tell me it was aquamarine. you tickel me no end. I suppose your part of the 90%





Olord its hard to be humble.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

%


gilgetter said:


> If I told you the sky was blue, you would tell me it was aquamarine. you tickel me no end. I suppose your part of the 90%.


I only catch 90% of what the trespassers leave me. I can't help it my farms have lots of trespassers.

Griff


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

you guys mean grab azzing like this is what irks you about Trapperman?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> you guys mean grab azzing like this is what irks you about Trapperman?


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> you guys mean grab azzing like this is what irks you about Trapperman?


 
you!!!!!!Smart arss. but ya, just like that, so knock it off.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey now, cut this crap out. Lol. Its like the wifes first five minutes home from work each day with you two. Lol You guys don't even get a chance to chase each other around the bedroom after. Lol

Back to hushing the crickets.

Now Gil, you remember you asked me to post a question so I will. Your turn now. I can' t expect Seldom, Griffondog and Carretti to give up all their tricks that was suppose to make them retired billionaires. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Don't know nuttin' about no trappin stuff.

Only know I need more game cameras iffin' 50 percent of the ones I do have, have bare chested women pics on them


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

It's your choice, just like this site. This site has it's drama queens:lol: along with some really good folks too, I have taken breaks from both at one time or other. Again a choice that is yours alone just like who you sell your furs to. T-man has a bit of southern twang which is OK by me along with all the sub sections like the shed,lure forum ADC section and so on. All that for free. Heck this site is the reason I got involved with the cookout folks at Evart, T-man is trapping, MS takes care of my other outdoor intrest's. As Red Green says, "were all in this together"


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Don't know nuttin' about no trappin stuff.
> 
> Only know I need more game cameras iffin' 50 percent of the ones I do have, have bare chested women pics on them


You have some updates? you ain't holding back are ya  Heck ya want to borrow mine!!:lol: Camera that is!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> Don't know nuttin' about no trappin stuff.
> 
> Only know I need more game cameras iffin' 50 percent of the ones I do have, have bare chested women pics on them


Ifey way is atching way or i'd ovey lay to espond ray. And o nay, i'm ot nay icken chay it shay. Ol lay

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Don't know nuttin' about no trappin stuff.
> 
> Only know I need more game cameras iffin' 50 percent of the ones I do have, have bare chested women pics on them


 the same one? I think she is trying to tell you something.


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Ifey way is atching way or i'd ovey lay to espond ray. And o nay, i'm ot nay icken chay it shay. Ol lay
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


bet?


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

feedinggrounds said:


> You have some updates? you ain't holding back are ya  Heck ya want to borrow mine!!:lol: Camera that is!


You dont wanna see any more of those pics....


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

gilgetter said:


> bet?


Ok, maybe a little. She's a crack shot out to 300 and the corn field stops at 200. Wouldn't you be?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Ok, maybe a little. She's a crack shot out to 300 and the corn field stops at 200. Wouldn't you be?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


taught her to shoot? what was you thinken.


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

TOMSHIP said:


> Amen Rusty Axe!!!!
> 
> For those that are not happy w/t-man, DON'T GO THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Done....and it was easy


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

here's some that I've been getting lately


----------

